
SmugMug bought Flickr - crazybLanKeT
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/04/20/smugmug-buys-flickr-verizon-oath/537377002/
======
aaronbrethorst
This is exciting! I've long believed that Flickr should have doubled down on
their existing users instead of trying to become another Instagram.

 _A longtime fan of Flickr, MacAskill says before making any decisions, he
plans to collect feedback from employees and users._

Hey Don - I used to pay money for Flickr, and I'm happy to start paying again
if there is evidence of forward motion. I want to have a place to securely
store my RAW files in addition to my edited photographs, and I want to see a
focus on community again.

~~~
bhartzer
Totally agree, I used to pay Flickr for years, but stopped paying a while
back. Would be happy to pay again if I can store original files there.

------
influxed
Very excited for this. It's quite disappointing to see the one/only popular
photo sharing app (instagram) work so hard to restrict usage to phone apps.

Sometimes you want to share photos from a non-phone camera, or look at photos
on your computer screen.

Rooting for you flickr!

------
brandoncordell
Oh wow! I'm cautiously optimistic that Flickr can be brought back from the
dead. I loved Flickr's platform to share my photos and find other
photographers to follow and get inspiration from.

C'mon SmugMug!

------
nojvek
It’s rare that sites come back from the dead, but Flickr has a great niche if
they can fully exploit it.

------
rhizome
Finally, some hope that Georges Haddad's work can be erased.

